
Society Functions Best with an Intermediate Level of Creativity - Anon84
http://arxiv.org/abs/1310.4753
======
gwern
Just the usual explore-exploit tradeoff; except in extreme circumstances, it's
unlikely to be optimal to do nothing but explore nor nothing but exploit.

